# Going Down - A question for the ladies



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Hope this topic isn't taboo for the sex channel also...

OK, so the Mrs. has let me go down on her finally in the last month or so after years of a no go. But on Wednesday, even though I went for it, she tells me she doesn't like it. Now to some degree I know she did because she is a gusher so it's hard to fake those orgasms. 

But the more interesting question is, are there really any of you women to don't like receiving oral???


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Love it - giving and receiving. I did not like either when I was inexperience. The oral on me because I felt out of control and was disturbed by not being in control. I don't know what your wife's level of experience was but if she was inexperienced when you married she was accustomed to control her sexual urges. At first it is difficult to let it happen. Does she orgasm vaginally? If she does she should really be accustomed to the loss of control.

sometimes it is the feeling of being exposed with little body contact. you can try different position to maximize skin to skin contact. 

at any rate draw her out and find out exactly what she liked and disliked. if you have mentioned it a lot lately let it go for a while. I wouldn't tell her she liked it.let her decide how she felt. best of luck.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Sounds like it may have been taught to her early on that good girls don't or somehow it is nasty.

I love it giving and receiving. Honestly I wouldn't be with a man who didn't give oral. Oral is a big part of sexual fulfillment for me.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Oral is fine. I'm not opposed to it. I'd rather give it than receive it. I can certainly orgasm from it, but I far, far, far prefer penetration. It feels better and it's a better orgasm for me, personally. So given a choice of activity...it's just where I'd put my time and energy, lol. Or the time and energy of the one who might be having activities with me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 8, 2011)

frustr8dhubby said:


> But the more interesting question is, are there really any of you women to don't like receiving oral???


Many women enjoy the feeling of receiving oral once they get over the embarrassment of exposing our bodies like that, but few actually orgasm from receiving the oral. It takes a skilled lover.


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

Silhouette said:


> Many women enjoy the feeling of receiving oral once they get over the embarrassment of exposing our bodies like that, but few actually orgasm from receiving the oral. It takes a skilled lover.


I am a skilled lover!!!:lol:
Now that you all know....I will tell you I've always enjoyed giving my wife oral and she's always had the big "O" while I was down there BUT there was about 10yrs after children she didn't want me down there. 8yrs after the last child she went back to being "normal" and I now eat several times a week. She even started asking for it and claims I've gotten better but I haven't, I still do the same things, she's just a horn dog!
Mouse


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Smackdown,

That's my problem. Used to love it.. Kids... 7-8 years later, slowly warming back up to it... Man I LOVE it!!! So is 8 the magic number? My youngest will be 8 in November!!


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Wah, they stopped wanting oral? Blows my mind. I don't k ow what I woulddo if mine didn't want me to give her oral. It is the second bet part about sex.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tobio (Nov 30, 2010)

It's never done it for me- I really feel like I'm missing out after reading so much on here so I got OH to do it last week (it's one of his favourite things to do...) Nope. Still didn't get there.

In the distant past I've managed to get there a couple of times by sitting on his face... I feel really self-conscious doing this though.

I do plan to work on it though, it seems such a waste seeing as it was one of the first things OH told me about that he LOVES doing. Any tips welcomed!


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

tobio,

Don't know if this helps or not but the last time we did it she said she felt weird because she was an inactive participant so we actually ended up 69ing. She came pretty shortly after getting on top of me ( and I followed very shortly!  )


----------



## allalone (Mar 8, 2011)

frustr8dhubby said:


> Hope this topic isn't taboo for the sex channel also...
> 
> OK, so the Mrs. has let me go down on her finally in the last month or so after years of a no go. But on Wednesday, even though I went for it, she tells me she doesn't like it. Now to some degree I know she did because she is a gusher so it's hard to fake those orgasms.
> 
> But the more interesting question is, are there really any of you women to don't like receiving oral???


There are times when I just want to make love and not have to give nor receive oral sex... but for the most part, if I could get him to step up and do it more than 2 or 3 days out of a year (it's not like he's horrible, and he says it's not me...so who knows) I'd be jumping for joy. 

There is nothing more intimate and loving, and sexually charging for me than to pleasure him, after he's done pleasuring me. OOr at the same time. 

*sigh*... I miss those rare days.... your wife is very lucky!!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Silhouette said:


> Many women enjoy the feeling of receiving oral once they get over the embarrassment of exposing our bodies like that, but few actually orgasm from receiving the oral. It takes a skilled lover.


:scratchhead:

Really? I truly thought that women most commonly had orgasms from clitoral (external) stimulation.

Sometimes I think you're all just trying to confuse me.

Then again - as long as my wife thinks I'm getting it right - I guess that's all that matters...


----------



## kirkster5 (Sep 23, 2008)

I guess everyone is different. I do know that my wife loves it. It is the only guaranteed orgasm in our repertoire. Other activities will get her there but Oral is the only thing that works100% of the time. Prior to marriage all of my sexual experiences included me doing oral and every woman I was with loved it.(not that I'm claiming to be special I just think it is like getting a bj even a bad one is better than none at all). So the only thing I can think of is that your wife just needs to feel comfortable with it. Let her know how much you love it and her. Let her know that she is beautiful and that you love her taste/smell/look etc. And don't make her feel like it something you are doing only to get a bj in return. She needs to feel like you are doing it just for her pleasure not as a trade.(hopefully she will return the favour but not because she feels pressure)
Good luck.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Actually she already likes giving oral (or at least she says she does) so it isn't a tit for tat thing.

Believe me there is no chance of her not knowing that I LOVE giving to her!  Cripes I'd be happy giving and not receiving. To me there isn't a much better feeling in the world than making a woman squirm in pleasure!!!


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Silhouette said:


> Many women enjoy the feeling of receiving oral once they get over the embarrassment of exposing our bodies like that, but few actually orgasm from receiving the oral. It takes a skilled lover.


LOL Not true. Most women have more orgasms from having their clit stimulated, rather than intercourse. I love to give and receive oral, but every woman is different.
An ex boyfriend of mine pressured me for anal too much. I do not like feeling forced, so the constant needling just turned me off even more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

tobio said:


> It's never done it for me- I really feel like I'm missing out after reading so much on here so I got OH to do it last week (it's one of his favourite things to do...) Nope. Still didn't get there.
> 
> In the distant past I've managed to get there a couple of times by sitting on his face... I feel really self-conscious doing this though.
> 
> I do plan to work on it though, it seems such a waste seeing as it was one of the first things OH told me about that he LOVES doing. Any tips welcomed!


Two things to try if you haven't:

69 (as suggested by frustr8dhubby)

Have him insert fingers while down there.


----------



## midlifecrisis (Jan 30, 2011)

Personally, I prefer oral above all else. Giving and receiving. My problem is, hubby won't listen to me when I tell him "what" to do, he just does what he wants. When that happens, I feel like I'm soo close to an orgasm but never really GET there, if you know what I mean. I bought a book for each of us on how to give "good" oral to each other. I read mine, he didn't bother with his. So, I ask you, how do I get him to be more interested in making oral better for me?:scratchhead:


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

frustr8dhubby said:


> Actually she already likes giving oral (or at least she says she does) so it isn't a tit for tat thing.
> 
> Believe me there is no chance of her not knowing that I LOVE giving to her!  Cripes I'd be happy giving and not receiving. To me there isn't a much better feeling in the world than making a woman squirm in pleasure!!!


Ditto.
My wife considers my tounge pure pleasure (as long as I don't talk w/ it......just kidding)
Mouse


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

midlifecrisis,

A baseball bat upside the head?? 

Tell him he gets no oral until he listens to you about what you like, that should fix it pretty quick!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

midlifecrisis said:


> Personally, I prefer oral above all else. Giving and receiving. My problem is, hubby won't listen to me when I tell him "what" to do, he just does what he wants. When that happens, I feel like I'm soo close to an orgasm but never really GET there, if you know what I mean. I bought a book for each of us on how to give "good" oral to each other. I read mine, he didn't bother with his. So, I ask you, how do I get him to be more interested in making oral better for me?:scratchhead:


My wife has those things with the lights that they use at the airport to help land the planes and steer them down the runway...

Or - next time he goes down on you and he's not doing it right - hit him in the head with his book on giving good oral.

Men really appreciate subtlety.


----------



## Voiceofreason (Mar 6, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> My wife has those things with the lights that they use at the airport to help land the planes and steer them down the runway...
> 
> Or - next time he goes down on you and he's not doing it right - hit him in the head with his book on giving good oral.
> 
> Men really appreciate subtlety.


:lol:


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 8, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> Really? I truly thought that women most commonly had orgasms from clitoral (external) stimulation.
> 
> ...


You're right, most women come from external stimulation. But oral skills take some practice to get right. Or maybe some women come easier from it than others? 

Nice guy, you have the right idea. :smthumbup:


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

I NEVER used to like receiving oral, but one day something changed. This is a weird story but here goes:

I was late for work one day a few years ago and I threw on my scrubs and dashed off to work. As I'm hauling butt, I realize I forgot to put my bra on. So my boobs were brushing against my soft cotton scrub top. All through the day, I kept getting waves of arousal and decided to sneak off to the bathroom during my lunch hour. I experimented with masturbation and rubbing my clitoris and I actually enjoyed it!
That night I told my husband and he practiced on me and, wow, what an experience it was!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

frustr8dhubby said:


> But the more interesting question is, are there really any of you women to don't like receiving oral???


For most of my marraige, poor husband, I used to push him away, I can't say I didnt "like it" -although I found it ULTRA SENSITIVE -but my mind was always in over drive, when he started to venture there, all I kept thinking was "how in God's name can he like this??", it just seemed so dirty to me, I was inhibited, embarrassed, god forbid if there was LIGHT shining there, then I worried if I was clean enough, the thougths were relentless. 

I still struggle with it -but just a little, I still prefer a sheet overtop, but NOW I am HAPPY he enjoys it - very thankful and some of my fondest memories of his showing lusty desire for me in the past was when I tried pushing him away and he wouldn't stop, so I guess that tells how much a man gets into it. 

 But it is funny, just as me, he can not understand why I LOOOOVVEEEE to "go down" on him, so best both of us sexes just lay back & enjoy this pleasurous ride & not think about what the other is doing!


----------

